# Media Access Key



## big_dirk

Hi all,

Is everyone else's Media Access Key bit "temporarily unavailable"?

I was toldby the install engineer the ethernet port on the back of VM TiVo is disabled, so don't think plugging the TiVo into my router will help?


----------



## jonphil

Hope VM see fit to activate it soon  Why build it with a ethernet port and then disable it. Tivo2go would be a great feature.


----------



## big_dirk

jonphil said:


> Hope VM see fit to activate it soon  Why build it with a ethernet port and then disable it. Tivo2go would be a great feature.


yes, let's hope so.

Is that the only use for the MAK do you think? I was wondering whether it would be needed for the forthcoming IPhone and Android apps?

New firmware must be rolling out thick and fast though, in the time between my engineer having her training and fitting my TiVo, the eBay, Twitter and Celebrity apps have appeared on end user TiVos.


----------



## jonphil

I think it's needed for the Ipad software, so maybe it's to authenticate. Hope the iphone and android apps come soon 
As nice as the ipad is I won't be paying £400+ pounds for one.
As I already have a network cable running to the Sky box (vain hope the Anytime+ was going to be rolled out to my box - still waiting) I'll just plug the Tivo in and hope one day it springs into life.
Tivo has so many functions and hope VM don't choose to limit it too much. Tivo in the USA already copy protect certain shows so VM can still stop people copying the movies and such. 

Being able to transfer a recording over to a mobile phone or something would be a huge selling point over a Sky box.


----------



## big_dirk

jonphil said:


> I think it's needed for the Ipad software, so maybe it's to authenticate. Hope the iphone and android apps come soon
> As nice as the ipad is I won't be paying £400+ pounds for one.
> As I already have a network cable running to the Sky box (vain hope the Anytime+ was going to be rolled out to my box - still waiting) I'll just plug the Tivo in and hope one day it springs into life.
> Tivo has so many functions and hope VM don't choose to limit it too much. Tivo in the USA already copy protect certain shows so VM can still stop people copying the movies and such.
> 
> Being able to transfer a recording over to a mobile phone or something would be a huge selling point over a Sky box.


good ideas there, I too hope the Android app comes soon, that'll be fantastic hopefully.


----------



## TCM2007

A lot will depend on copyright owners. Sky has been able to transfer recordings to USB connected mobile devices for many years - they haven't enabled the option though. Whether that is because they didn't want to or because the rights owners objected isn't clear.


----------



## puffdaddy

What version of software is your tivo current on?


----------



## big_dirk

15.1.y3-01-3-c00


----------



## smokie

I reported here that it was unavailable when I first had TiVo installed last Wed, but sometime subsequently it's gone active. No use though! (btw I think the replacement box has the same key)


----------



## big_dirk

smokie said:


> I reported here that it was unavailable when I first had TiVo installed last Wed, but sometime subsequently it's gone active. No use though! (btw I think the replacement box has the same key)


my engineer was pretty sure I needed the media access key for setting recordings online, although we both sat down with my laptop next to the TiVo and disproved that at the time of installation, so she could only assume it's main use was for mobile phone apps. I'd love this desktop app people are talking of though which transfers files to and from TiVo.

Is your TiVo plugged into your LAN just outta interest?


----------



## smokie

I did plug the old one in but couldn't see it on the network and no lights came on. Are you saying it worked on your network?

I got a new box on Sat and the media key is showing (and I think it's the same as the old one)

I downloaded TiVo Desktop but the installation didn't include the UK and not surprisingly it doesn't find a TiVo on my network (as it isn't plugged in...)


----------



## mrwhizzard

big_dirk said:


> yes, let's hope so.
> 
> Is that the only use for the MAK do you think? I was wondering whether it would be needed for the forthcoming IPhone and Android apps?
> 
> New firmware must be rolling out thick and fast though, in the time between my engineer having her training and fitting my TiVo, the eBay, Twitter and Celebrity apps have appeared on end user TiVos.


eBay, Twitter and Celebrity apps are all present in the firmware revision mentioned previously in this thread. At present time that is the latest build, but rest assured VM have more to come.

Re: Media Access Key - its nowt to do with remote record. Obviously there are output ports on back and VM has hinted at their own version of TiVo Desktop some time down the line as well as extra storage and ability to share content between two boxes.

Current TiVo Premiere apps will not work with VM's box. You will have to wait for VM's own versions.


----------



## big_dirk

mrwhizzard said:


> Re: Media Access Key - its nowt to do with remote record. Obviously there are output ports on back and VM has hinted at their own version of TiVo Desktop some time down the line as well as extra storage and ability to share content between two boxes.
> 
> Current TiVo Premiere apps will not work with VM's box. You will have to wait for VM's own versions.


where are you getting your info from mate?


----------



## Pine Cladding

Looking at his previous posts he may have insider information


----------



## mrwhizzard

big_dirk said:


> where are you getting your info from mate?


Well Remote Record works just fine without the need for any key. Regarding what apps and things are likely to come, just read VM's Investor Day transcripts where they are discussed quite openly.


----------



## big_dirk

mrwhizzard said:


> Well Remote Record works just fine without the need for any key. Regarding what apps and things are likely to come, just read VM's Investor Day transcripts where they are discussed quite openly.


cool where did you find those transcripts? Would love a goosey


----------



## cwaring

Latest one here. Home page here.


----------



## big_dirk

cwaring said:


> Latest one here. Home page here.


thank you


----------



## Tony Hoyle

cwaring said:


> Latest one here. Home page here.


Boy is that a slow site 

I'd take the following as confirmation that the ethernet will be enabled (given that we're pretty sure Tivo doesn't actually have wifi).

"One of the things that we'll also be bringing out in TiVo, which sounds pedestrian but is a very, very highly desired feature, is because the TiVo box has Wi-Fi and its own broadband connection, you can have multiple TiVo boxes in your home, we'll enable this during the beginning of next year, and you can share content between those boxes so you can record something in the living room, and watch it in the bedroom, off the original TiVo box and vice versa, which obviates a lot of the problems people have today of having to remember which box, as there are multiple boxes, they recorded something on and family squabbles and the like."


----------



## cwaring

Tony Hoyle said:


> Boy is that a slow site


Huh? No such problems here.


----------



## big_dirk

Tony Hoyle said:


> Boy is that a slow site
> 
> I'd take the following as confirmation that the ethernet will be enabled (given that we're pretty sure Tivo doesn't actually have wifi).
> 
> "One of the things that we'll also be bringing out in TiVo, which sounds pedestrian but is a very, very highly desired feature, is because the TiVo box has Wi-Fi and its own broadband connection, you can have multiple TiVo boxes in your home, we'll enable this during the beginning of next year, and you can share content between those boxes so you can record something in the living room, and watch it in the bedroom, off the original TiVo box and vice versa, which obviates a lot of the problems people have today of having to remember which box, as there are multiple boxes, they recorded something on and family squabbles and the like."


Simple idea, but a great one.

I like the sound of this, but don't like the sound of paying another £149 for another TiVo 

Plus......the UK TiVo has Wifi!??!?!!?

Edit - ah, I see you've put that we're pretty sure the UK one doesn't have wifi....now that would be nice! Still, in my case my TiVo is next to my router.


----------



## smokie

I assumed it has WiFi, just not yet enabled. There is a WiFi symbol on the front of the box is here not?


----------



## RichardJH

smokie said:


> I assumed it has WiFi, just not yet enabled. There is a WiFi symbol on the front of the box is here not?


The engineer said also that it has inbuilt bluetooth (not yet enabled) and that VM will be bring out a qwerty keyboard remote.


----------



## ptruman

RichardJH said:


> The engineer said also that it has inbuilt bluetooth (not yet enabled) and that VM will be bring out a qwerty keyboard remote.


I hope it's configurable (i.e. on/off etc).
My TV, PS3 and mobiles all have Bluetooth, which shares 2.4Ghz space with WiFi, which is also in proximity to where TiVo will live, and I already have signal issues due to neighbours (periodic channel hopping ftw)!


----------



## Steve5424

smokie said:


> I assumed it has WiFi, just not yet enabled. There is a WiFi symbol on the front of the box is here not?


That's not a wifi symbol, its just the led for when the remote is pressed.

Also afaik it doesn't have bluetooth either.


----------



## Karnak

I'm presuming that a wifi-bridge to the ethernet socket (as people used to do for the original xbox) would be the way to go.


----------



## mikerr

Yep, that - or powerline mains networking.

I find that much faster and more reliable than wifi.


----------

